# Working through the e-papers...



## the-songbird (Sep 6, 2011)

and weeping and all of that wonderful stuff..

Got some questions.
If we have no kids, do I leave any section dealing with custody blank, and that's fine?

If he has nothing to give to me, and I have nothing to give to him, property-wise, and if we have no debts to alleviate the other of, may I leave those sections blank as well?

Thanks, guys..


----------



## hilly2 (Jan 15, 2012)

I would think so, or just write N/A in those sections.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If there is space to add a line of text in each section add as follows:
There are no children from this marriage.

There is no community property owned by the parties. 

There is no communality or separate debt help by the parties.

Otherwise type in “N/A” or “None” on every line that does not apply.


----------

